# Mucknine's 2020 & 2021 Lawn Journal



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

What's up yall?

First full year as a TLFer so only appropriate I documented my journey this year.

Last year was decent by normal lawn standards, but I've got loftier expectations than most (like all of us here). My goal for this year is simple - total neighbour domination.

I'm in a newly built home with a sodded lawn of KBG that was laid down July 2018 so this is my second full season with the lawn. Common in this area, is a highly clay soil base and the landscapers throw down a little top soil on top. If I'd had it to do over again, I would have had them clear away 6" or so of the clay and fill in back with top soil. Live and learn.

2020 Soil Test

See below. My first year doing a soil test and decided to go with Waypoint. Very good experience, highly recommend them. Sent my sample in on Mar 26, arrived Mar 31, received my results on April 1. As you can see, I'm dealing with high pH and need to dial in some P and K. Overall, not too bad.



Today's pics:

Most of the yard seems to be just coming out of dormancy. However, there's a section along the fence where the back/side yard is which is where the dog does his business. Ridiculous the amount of green up there by comparison. It's already so thick and lush.





Today I cut it for the first time. Double cutting in some areas to help with some clean up.

Applied 7 lbs/M of 5-20-20 from TSC (equivalent to 0.35 lb of N, 1.4 lb each of P and K). This was to help bring up the P and K and give the lawn a bit of a jumpstart.

*Looking forward to an awesome season!*


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice! Do you have a striping kit? Your lawn lends itself to some cool striping possibilities, with being a corner house. I think you would have a lot of fun alternating striping patterns; contouring the curve; double wides (or single-double) from the apex of the corner towards the house; single cross hatch diagonally, etc. Good luck!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Chris. Great idea. Done and done, happy birthday to me. Checkmate purchased and received. Installation going down today. First stripes going down today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Thanks Chris. Great idea. Done and done, happy birthday to me. Checkmate purchased and received. Installation going down today. First stripes going down today or tomorrow.


 :beer: Cheers! Happy Birthday! Let's see some stripes!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Bit over a week since my last post. Lawn's been greening up slowly, hard to tell on a day-by-day basis but comparing my pics from a week ago to today there is considerable green up.

Laid down my first 'stripes' on Saturday but based on current state of the lawn, didn't really get much stripe action and it's completely disappeared by the time I took my pics today. I did do a full edging and trimming this cut and that always helps. I'd say my edging with all the concrete edges I have is my signature and is really the piece that makes my lawn look its best.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice addition to your mower! You just need the temperatures to warm up some more gor the turf to completely break dormancy. I can see the section near the fence has greened up since the last set of photos. Give it a time and you will be out there striping like a madman!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

This weekend I used my SunJoe scarifier with the scarifier (vs dethatch) installed for the first time. I'm quite happy with the results although the lawn does show some signs of stress (a bit brown/yellow). That said, I feel like it will come back stronger as coming out of dormancy there was quite a bit of thickness and matting.

In order to help it recover, I added some 20-10-10 that I had left over from at a rate of 0.48 lb/M of Nitrogen. Honda was set to 2 which seems to give a HOC of 1.75". I'm debating this year whether I want to go LCN style and jack the height back of to 3.5-4" or experiment with trying to maintain it at around 1.75" or so. At this height, I've got just a couple of spots where I'm scalping. Next weekend, I'm planning to do a leveling/topdress and considering a 50/50 sand and topsoil mix. I don't feel like the health of my lawn is at a place where I can go just sand and I've got some low spots where I feel like I'll need the topsoil to ensure the KBG grows back through the sand and soil.

Next up is an application of Killex concentrate to take care of a few areas where some clover is creeping in - very minimally. And then I'm going to apply some Kelp4less Extreme Blend.

Also, cleaned out the beds in the front this weekend to prepare for new mulch - hopefully going in next weekend depending on energy levels and sand/topdressing which will happen first.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

So this weekend was a big ol' back breaking one. 4 yards of sand and topsoil (Grade #1) 50/50 mix. By mix, I mean mixed by us as we went along as the supplier wasn't able to supply it mixed. In addition, got 8 yards of new black mulch in all the beds.

For the sand and topsoil, first we dropped off little piles all over the yard, then knocked them down with a large shovel and final spread using a DIY levelawn I made out of 2x2s. For the levelawn, I originally used a broom handle but found it was too short so switched out to pole for the pool net and that worked amazingly well since you can get quite horizontal with your pushing and pulling. I was expecting to rent a levelawn from a local tool rental shop and they said they had one but when I called on rental day, they said it was actually a landscaping rake - what a bummer.

Between that and the non-mixed topsoil and sand, I wasn't off to a bangin start. The other challenge/annoyance was that there was a fair amount of pebbles or clumps in the topsoil/sand. Some up to about and 1" in diameter. The levelawn DIY did a nice job of collecting these so I could remove them but it was just another added step and PITA.

Anyway, the topdressing and levelling took the better part of a day spread over Friday afternoon and Saturday. Started with a cut to about 1/5" (as low as I can go without serious scalping in spots). I'm pretty happy with the results considering this was my first time. I am a bit nervous that some areas the sand is a little deeper than ideal (maybe up to around 1 inch). I'm hoping that given the use of sand/topsoil mix this will all work out. As much as possible, we tried to get the grass to poke back through but there are some of the deeper areas where I'd like to see more. Hopefully the grass doesn't get completely smothered here and/or the KBG spreads well from adjacent areas.

That said - walking on the lawn afterward, what a difference it makes. Feels so nice and level and if I get a nice thick and lush stand across the whole yard once it grows back in I'll be a really happy camper.

Mulch was mulch. Only thing I'll say on that is we probably could have gotten away with only 6 yards. Just a reminder for next year.

The other activity was in the backyard which I haven't shown previously because it's been destroyed by the dog. This year, we're planning to train him to do his business in the mulch in the back to give the lawn a chance to recover. This weekend, with the topsoil, we did a topdress and overseed with 100% PRG to see if we can start the recovery process.


Prior to the levelling, had laid down some decent stripes.


Getting started with some piles.




Levelling work complete, still a bit of cleanup needed.




Backyard, gross. Seed down. Also, you can see my DIY levelawn in the background.


Some closeups of the leveling/sand/topsoil. Thinking I might run the SunJoe dethatcher to get a bit more of the blades exposed tonight.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday (May 6) cut at 1.75" and sprayed Killex concentrate (4mL per 0.5L) on clover and other weeds. Will spray again in 10 days.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Bouncing back nicely post topdressing/levelling. Still need to get some humic (Extreme Blend) and FAS down. Maybe tonight. Pics following yesterday's cut.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

mucknine said:


> So this weekend was a big ol' back breaking one. 4 yards of sand and topsoil (Grade #1) 50/50 mix. By mix, I mean mixed by us as we went along as the supplier wasn't able to supply it mixed. In addition, got 8 yards of new black mulch in all the beds.
> 
> For the sand and topsoil, first we dropped off little piles all over the yard, then knocked them down with a large shovel and final spread using a DIY levelawn I made out of 2x2s. For the levelawn, I originally used a broom handle but found it was too short so switched out to pole for the pool net and that worked amazingly well since you can get quite horizontal with your pushing and pulling. I was expecting to rent a levelawn from a local tool rental shop and they said they had one but when I called on rental day, they said it was actually a landscaping rake - what a bummer.
> 
> ...


Ended up using a shop broom to work more of the topsoil and sand beneath the canopy - worked well.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Put down the K4L Extreme Blend today - 1 Tbsp (and a bit) per K. Figured that a setting of 42 on my Scott's hose end sprayer should just about do it at that rate (1 tank per 1k sq ft).


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday, put down second application of Killex - same rate (3-4mL) per L. A little late on the 10 day lag between applications due to 3 days of straight rain.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Put down a cocktail of Urea and FAS today. 0.6 lb/M of N and 3 Oz/M of FAS. Did the backpack sprayer and 3 gallons worked out perfectly. Pleased with my pacing.

Hoping for some pop in the morning although might be hard to tell cause it's seed head time. Ugh.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday put down another app of Kelp4less Extreme Blend. Still 42 setting on the hose end sprayer but only needed two tanks so will up the concentration to approx. 1.5 tbsp per tank next time.

Lawn still looking a bit sad as seed heads in full force. Like a big pimple on the nose of an otherwise decent looking face. Bring on the flush.

I've been sticking to my 1.75" HOC and I'm pretty happy but might run it up to 2.5" for the summer heat. Observationally, I'm not getting crazy top growth - cutting 2x per week and I'm not taking off more than a 1/2" if that.

Here are some pictures so I can remember the seeds.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Adding some pics post yesterday's cut. Have some seed heads yellowing - not sure what that means to be honest. And a little weed, not sure on identification but doesn't seem to be overly invasive.

Having a little internal debate about HOC. I'm currently at 1.75" and considering whether or not to bring it up nearer 2.5" for the summer. I'm quite liking the tidiness at this height and the density seems to be getting pretty good. Just wondering if I'll be able to keep it looking nice and green without the help of a bit higher cut.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Really happy with where things are at the moment. I can see the other side of seed heads coming and I think I like where I'll be.

Implemented a better 'cycle and soak' irrigation program this weekend and based on the first run, feels like I'm going to get a much better result in terms of depth. Based on the clay I'm dealing with, I think this is definitely the right approach and is backed up by some recommendations I came across.

Post watering yesterday morning, I was able to pull plugs up to 10" where in the past I've struggled to pull 4" at times. Let's hope it stands up in the summer.

Some dusk photos here for a new perspective:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color looks great! Nice, dark, uniform and dense. Stripes are looking nice, too! Once the seedheads are done, I think you'll really be happy.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Last night, put down 3 lb of 5-20-20 (0.15 lb of N granular) and did an FAS, AS and Citric Acid application. First time on the citric acid for me, and I didn't notice the same degree of rust colouring of the water in the tank this time. Not sure of the net effect on the lawn but we'll see. I also upped the Fe dosage by going with 4 oz/M this time and 2 oz each of AS and citric acid.

This morning, I'm not sure I notice a significant bump in colour but it could be all the browning of the seed heads that are offsetting it.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Color looks great! Nice, dark, uniform and dense. Stripes are looking nice, too! Once the seedheads are done, I think you'll really be happy.


Thanks @Chris LI

To be honest, the stripe effect for whatever reason is super minimal on my lawn to my eye. I don't now if it's my cultivar of KBG or my HOC (1.75") or something else but I almost feel like shooting for stripes is not worth the trouble with the CheckMate. Super surprised that I feel this way. The only thing I'm thinking is that if I raise HOC for the hotter months of summer, maybe the effect will be more pronounced. But when I say that, I think of all the guys on here cutting under 1" with really pronounced stripes. Maybe that's the reel mower effect?

Pics below - cut yesterday.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You hit the nail on the head on all accounts. Kbg stripes ok, but TTTF and PRG stripe much better. Higher HOC stripes better than lower HOC and reel mowers usually stripe better than rotary mowers, especially ones that have front rollers, too. They're compact and heavy, which leads itself to bending the leaf blades better. If you do raise HOC, you should see a more pronounced striping effect. Color will be a little darker at a higher HOC, which will help.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

No apps since my last post, just a weekend cut and some watering. 24 degrees C on Sunday and sun and it was a pretty good rebound day after hotter temperatures last week.

I've got something going on my boulevard strips in a couple of spots - could be drought stress or maybe something more sinister? Gonna post on the Cool Season section and see if anyone has any thoughts.

2nd pic you can see the two browning patches clearer, then a close-up.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like drought stress + seed stalks turning yellow.. The next 3-4 weeks the grass is going to look like hell with those seed stalks turning yellow and not cutting clean...


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like drought stress + seed stalks turning yellow.. The next 3-4 weeks the grass is going to look like hell with those seed stalks turning yellow and not cutting clean...


Dang it. Can't handle 3-4 weeks of that, only to find myself in the July and battling drought stress to a greater degree. I'm going to begin work on designing a retractable roof over my entire yard - that should do it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like drought stress + seed stalks turning yellow.. The next 3-4 weeks the grass is going to look like hell with those seed stalks turning yellow and not cutting clean...
> ...


You have a couple of options to deal with the seed stalks. Once they are starting to brown out, cut one setting lower then you are now and then let the grass grow back one setting higher then you are now. They will still be there, but lower than the rest of the turf. They will decompose on their own over the next few weeks. Just be careful that when you go lower it is not a time of stress for the turf, or keep the water too it.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks @Stuofsci02. If they are all brown, assume it would be good to go on this technique given temps ok?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Thanks @Stuofsci02. If they are all brown, assume it would be good to go on this technique given temps ok?


Yes for sure..


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Took it down by half an inch per @Stuofsci02 and bagged it. If this doesn't work, at least it's not my fault. Ahhh, the blame game.

Looks pretty good actually. Didn't get all the stalks and seed heads, but I'm pretty pleased with how it looks at this height. Uh oh, is this going to be me getting 'go low' bug? A bit nervous that the lawn could come out of this stressed but part of the reason I decided to go for it was that I had a brand new blade and thought it was good timing to get a great cut at a lower height.

Probably violated the 1/3 rule by a bit in some spots and nearly scalped in some others but by my measure I'm now at approx 1.25-1.5" and I'm actually happier with the colour and density at this height. I'm considering staying here.

Next stop, double wides.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@mucknine .. Haha.. You chose to do it the night before one of the hottest days of the year... It will be fine... After tonight it is supposed to cool down bigtime. Just let it grow back up now to your old height or one higher. It looks good though where its at, but you will still be able to see the seed stalks decomposing..


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Going down 1/2" is one thing but any more and it will look bad. I tried that last year. I went down 1/2" and thought, "Oh, it looks better, denser".

So then I went down another half inch and another half inch. Everything turned brown, clippings all over, looked like garbage. I would highly recommend against doing that - Especially coming into hot weather pretty soon.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @mucknine .. Haha.. You chose to do it the night before one of the hottest days of the year... It will be fine... After tonight it is supposed to cool down bigtime. Just let it grow back up now to your old height or one higher. It looks good though where its at, but you will still be able to see the seed stalks decomposing..


Yeah, wasn't an accident but a conscious roll of the dice.  We were expecting some rain overnight (t-storm) and then it's really windy today which I believe will lessen the effect of the heat, and finally I was counting on those cooler days ahead.

Due to water again tomorrow morning also so I think I'll be fine. Crappy thing was, I clipped a popup and broke it with the mower - fortunately it's not in one of my trouble zones.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> Going down 1/2" is one thing but any more and it will look bad. I tried that last year. I went down 1/2" and thought, "Oh, it looks better, denser".
> 
> So then I went down another half inch and another half inch. Everything turned brown, clippings all over, looked like garbage. I would highly recommend against doing that - Especially coming into hot weather pretty soon.


Thanks @Vtx531. I don't have plans to go lower, based on the state of my yard for levelness (that's a word, right?). I couldn't afford to try to go lower with a rotary.

Current plan is to let it get back up to where it was to see how it looks while the stalks and remaining seedheads decompose. Then we'll see. Part of me wants to take it up higher for the summer, and another part of me likes this new look. It's super carpety (also I word I'm sure) and it's enticing to give it a go at this HOC through the summer to see what happens.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Going down 1/2" is one thing but any more and it will look bad. I tried that last year. I went down 1/2" and thought, "Oh, it looks better, denser".
> ...


Now you just need to get a reel mower and you are done...  .. FYI, I reel mowed for 2 months last year 8000 sqft with a Fiskars 17" reel... So you could for sure do it... You'll be jacked like a hairless chimpanzee (google for reference).

Stu


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 I've seen the movie Inception, I know what you're doing here.... and, it's working.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> @Stuofsci02 I've seen the movie Inception, I know what you're doing here.... and, it's working.


I dunno what your talking about..... :?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 I've seen the movie Inception, I know what you're doing here.... and, it's working.
> ...


Once you see the movie, you'll get the reference.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > mucknine said:
> ...


I was just playing coy... :nod:


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02. Keeping my eye out for deals on Fiskars reel mowers - because Inception. Came across this guy, looks to be older/entry level. Was this the one you were using? This particular ad seems a bit pricey @ $125.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have never seen that one before,so I can't comment. I would pass at that price.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

No applications over the last while and I'm a bit bummed by that - wife had me busy with other activities including socializing (weird, what's that?)so I missed my windows the last couple of days. Had been planning to put down an app of FAS + Citric + 0.25lb of N/m of Urea. Looks to me like the lawn needs it but will wait until tomorrow night as my irrigation will run next on Wednesday morning.

Because I'm a lemming, I let @Stuofsci02 convince (he mentioned it once in passing and the rest is history) me to get a manual reel mower. Ended up getting the Fiskars Staysharp Max, used and in great condition. First cut below at what looks to be about 1.25". Cut quality looks good, at 18" will take some getting used to how narrow my rows will be and it's a bit more difficult to keep straight rows but all in all, I'm happy with the results - just have to figure out how I want to use reel and rotary going forward.

Still some browned seed stalks and heads giving a bit of overall discolouration but generally things are decent. Upped the watering cycles as some hotter weather ahead.

Also, still missing 1 irrigation zone as my head is still broken along the fence. Seeing some dried out areas but they're mostly relegated to the farthest corner of my lawn that I see the least (out of sight, out of mind?).


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@mucknine Looks good.. Being a lemming isn't all bad when it gets you a new mower. Did you get the mower from above in your previous post, or a different fiskars?

Stu


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @mucknine Looks good.. Being a lemming isn't all bad when it gets you a new mower. Did you get the mower from above in your previous post, or a different fiskars?
> 
> Stu


Different one. Newer, wider model (18"). Less than a year old (and looks it) and I got it for $150. Maybe a bit steep but whatever.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @mucknine Looks good.. Being a lemming isn't all bad when it gets you a new mower. Did you get the mower from above in your previous post, or a different fiskars?
> ...


That's the one I have. I think they are 225 new so definitely saving money...


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02. Full price at Canadian Tire is $299 so I felt pretty good about $150.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> @Stuofsci02. Full price at Canadian Tire is $299 so I felt pretty good about $150.


Even better... How do you like the cut quality?


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02. Full price at Canadian Tire is $299 so I felt pretty good about $150.
> ...


As advertised - like scissors, way better than the ripping action of the rotary even with brand new or freshly sharpened blades. It will take some getting used to how narrow it is and for the first cut, I did a perpendicular double cut (cause I was excited). Now I'm just trying to figure out what my rotary vs reel strategy will be. Ie, Do I retire the rotary except for special occasions like scalping & bagging, or what. Then, I'm probably going to need to start a fund for my Swardman or other powered reel mower.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > mucknine said:
> ...


Yup.. That is how it works. Rotary becomes an as needed device (got too long or needs bagging etc.).. How far down the rabbit hole are you? Not far enough IMO (from someone much further down)....

Cheers

Stu


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Tuesday night (June 16) I threw down an application of FAS + Citric + Urea at the following rates (4.0 oz + 3.6 oz + 0.2 lb/N).

For some reason, I don't seem to get much green up at all. Maybe it's my cultivar(s) of KBG (sod, a blend I assume) and/or my soil pH (8.0) but I can't seem to get my lawn to a deep green. I always seem to live in the emerald green portion of the colour wheel. Interestingly, my side yard which gets the least sun (and plenty of dog dropping and urine) always does better even though it gets way less TLC and is the same sod. Wonder if I'm still N starved everywhere else? YTD, I've put down 1.8 lb of N/m so far this year.

Cut with the Fiskars again this time at 1.5" with the aim to bring it back up to around 2" for the summer heat.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

I feel ya chasing that dark green. Sounds like you have a decent amount of N out for this point in the season. I Just recently sprayed with the same FAS/citric/urea, lower rate though. First season spraying fas. I think my expectations were too high and I was expecting a miracle. Although noticing today in the sun my lawn is by far the greenest in the hood so I'm sure it works! I think its time of year as well, things will go dark blue/green mid August.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd cut with Fiskars reel. Missing in some ways the crispness of a rotary cut but know that the grass is healthier for it. I'm not getting the burning on the ends of the blades I'd previously been getting with the HRX. Picked a bunch of weeds by hand and noticed I'm getting some areas of clover pressure which I'll have to address when the weather cools a bit. All in all, not looking bad considering the lack of rain last few weeks. Speaking of rain, got a decent amount this morning for the first time in weeks. Hallelujah.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking good. What is your HOC on the Fiskars?


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 - I'm 2 settings up from the bottom so I believe that's 1.5", although it feels longer than that. Really noticed some greening up the last few days. I'm sure it's due to cut quality. Cooler one today to, so that's pretty sweet. You think it's ok to spray some Killex today on clover? I'm due for an irrigation in the morning tomorrow. (sorry, don't mean to rub that in your face but you are getting a well, right?)


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> @Stuofsci02 - I'm 2 settings up from the bottom so I believe that's 1.5", although it feels longer than that. Really noticed some greening up the last few days. I'm sure it's due to cut quality. Cooler one today to, so that's pretty sweet. You think it's ok to spray some Killex today on clover? I'm due for an irrigation in the morning tomorrow. (sorry, don't mean to rub that in your face but you are getting a well, right?)


If yours is the same as mine then the bottom setting is 1" then 1.5" and then 2" and so on. So it sounds like are at 2". It also looks like 2" to me from your pics.

I think you can spot spray as long as you can water. I would not blanket spray as it is supposed to get hot again next week.

No well for me. Payback would be 55 years.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 - I'm 2 settings up from the bottom so I believe that's 1.5", although it feels longer than that. Really noticed some greening up the last few days. I'm sure it's due to cut quality. Cooler one today to, so that's pretty sweet. You think it's ok to spray some Killex today on clover? I'm due for an irrigation in the morning tomorrow. (sorry, don't mean to rub that in your face but you are getting a well, right?)
> ...


Haha - 55 years payback, tough to get that one signed off.

2" makes sense then as it didn't feel like 1.5". Actually pleased about that cause I think this is where I'm going to try and keep it through the hotter months.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday morning with cooler temps (24*C / 76*F) did a spot spray of clover and a few other weeds with Killex at 8mL per L (a bit over bottle rate).

In the evening, I got a Kelp4Less application down (bit more than 1 tbsp per M) and added a healthy dose of baby shampoo just for fun hoping this would help with water penetration.

Lawn looks ok. I suppose relatively speaking, compared to the neighbours, I'm crushing it but obviously our standards are different.

Every time I'm out there, I get 2-3 compliments from passers by (corner lot on the way to the park means high traffic) but part of me thinks they recognize my obsession and are just being nice.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Documenting some of the weed problems popping up the last few weeks. Also some white clover and dandelions; don't need a pic for those.

Black medic:

Pulled these guys out by hand.

Crabgrass?

Pulled a bunch of these while still young too. The one in the pick is probably the most developed that I've seen so far. Usually the plant has been just a couple of blades. First year really that these have started to pop up on me to any extent. Mostly in my boulevards between the sidewalk and street.

Wide angle for fun:

The front zone between the wall and the sidewalk has been tough to keep green, full sun on that all day. Increased the watering a bit there to try to recover.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday, did a cut - decided to use the rotary and bag it. Wanted to raise the HOC to 2.5" and get some suction, thus the rotary. Overall, not thrilled with what I've got going. It mostly looks ok, but just ok. Front section in front of the wall has a lot of browning. Can't be under watering based on soil probes, I think it's just heat and full sun all day every day for weeks on end. Also, I've gotten a ton of weeds this year, handpicking and spraying when possible and I can't seem to stay ahead of the game.

Plan is to maintain around 2.5" and see if I can get it to thicken up a bit over time. Going away for a 5 days so we'll see what I come back to. Still no real rain in sight and high temps maintaining in the 90*F plus range. It's gonna be a tough year.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes it has been a tough year. It is a heartbreaking hobby as you cannot keep it through the summer like you do in the spring and fall.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks @Stuofsci02

Check out my post over here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20284. Any recommendations? When heartbroken, I feel like buying stuff to compensate, even if placebo feels better.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Thanks @Stuofsci02
> 
> Check out my post over here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20284. Any recommendations? When heartbroken, I feel like buying stuff to compensate, even if placebo feels better.


Yeah. It does make you feel a little better to have more options. Every time I look at my back I feel sick.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Today's pic for documentation purposes.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That looks good. Ya gotta be happy with that with this weather!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Stuofsci02
> ...


Lol thats exactly how I feel about my side+back yard. 
I can't wait to reno it but I need inground irrigation first and get rid of a bunch of big rocks + leveling.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

mucknine said:


> Today's pic for documentation purposes.


Thats looking really good! I know you guys out east are getting lots of dry, hot weather. 
Different story out west. None stop rain and cool. Grass sure loves it, but so do the weeds :evil:

I'm jealous of your corner lot.

Did you do your seedworld order yet?


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 @Justmatson thanks guys. Of course I'm not happy, but that's the disease talking.  As the owner of said lawn, you always focus on your weaknesses and problem areas instead of the positives. I suppose I should try to adopt a glass half full attitude.

@Justmatson funny you say that about the corner lot. It's a blessing and a curse I'd say. More to cut, irrigate, etc. and then, so much of it with sidewalk meaning not that usable, heats up the lawn, and you're responsible to shovel it in the winter. Brings a lot of attention to the lawn though. Lots of foot traffic mean lots of compliments when I'm out there.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Couple of update shots here.

On the 8th, I applied FAS with Citric Acid and 0.125 lb of N via Urea. Keep forgetting to add surfactant to this cocktail but will give it a go next time. Overall, I'm pretty happy with the the lawn given the heat we've been experiencing.

We were gone for 5 days so I had 6 days between cuts vs the usual 2-3 days. Took the opportunity to let the HOC go to about 2.75" and the grass seems happier for it.

Threw down some barely visible double wides for @Chris LI. Like I said, barely visible but still looks ok.

Upon returning from our little getaway up north, I had a TON of weeds - lots of crabgrass shoots, clover and some other grassy weeds (possibly nutsedge?). Fortunately I'm on vacation and had the ~3 hrs need to handpick. Ugh, that sucked.

Yesterday while pulling weeds, a neighbour I hadn't met before stopped and said I've got the best yard in the neighbourhood. It's the little things that keep you going. 

This morning, pulled a few remaining weeds I missed (or ran out of steam for) yesterday. Dissected some clover too, wow, that's fun.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks amazing, great colour! Been pulling crab grass shoots myself daily. Luckily I'm only getting them around the curb edges. Crazy how quick it pops up, you can pick it all one day and there's new stuff the next. Nutsedge as well is shooting up quick.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

DAM Lawn said:


> Looks amazing, great colour! Been pulling crab grass shoots myself daily. Luckily I'm only getting them around the curb edges. Crazy how quick it pops up, you can pick it all one day and there's new stuff the next. Nutsedge as well is shooting up quick.


Thanks!

Gotta be something with the heat and weather conditions - I've had the odd shoot the last couple of years, but this year is 50x what I've ever seen. Neighbours seeing the same (though most do nothing about it).


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Threw down some barely visible double wides for @Chris LI. Like I said, barely visible but still looks ok.


Oh, they're there, alright! :nod: :mrgreen: :thumbup:

They will be a little more visible at higher HOCs. Also, if you keep running the same pattern several times, you can "burn" them in. If you find yourself becoming a striping junkie and they're not pronounced enough for you, you can overseed with some PRG in the fall, to get them to pop. I love my kbg, so I haven't done that except for where I can't get kbg to establish, due to high traffic. The lawn looks great and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Burn those stripes in....

More weeding, edging, etc. Feeling pretty good about things today. Rain Friday night and slightly cooler temps make for a happier lawn and a happier Mucknine.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Kelp4Less with Baby Shampoo. Generally looking good at 2.75" HOC.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Trim. Cut. Edge.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Crisp. I'm impressed with the edges along the concrete. That has been my struggle this year to keep from browning out.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks DAM - me too on the edges, I do have areas that are brown/browner... but I'm pleased with how green they've stayed for the most part.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Purchased a TeeJet nozzle to replace the OEM nozzle for my Chapin backpack sprayer. Looking forward to putting that to use soon.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Another cut today, skimped on the edging though. I'm usually a stickler for the edges but ran out of time - tee time approaching.

Posting more pics than I normally do as I realize I haven't done enough documenting of the trouble spots most of which are near edges/concrete or hellstrips. There's also the area in front of the wall that gives me grief.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Well if those are your trouble spots I think your pretty trouble free! Even those spots are looking good. That pie shaped area is an interesting little plot of lawn.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

DAM Lawn said:


> Well if those are your trouble spots I think your pretty trouble free! Even those spots are looking good. That pie shaped area is an interesting little plot of lawn.


yeah, two lovely little slices of pie, just for me. It's where the sidewalks meet and lead out to the street. Unavoidable and we've got the only corner lot with two sidewalks. Winning.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@mucknine .... I know it is a pain, but I take a 5 gallon pail and dump it over these type of spots every couple of days. 5 gallons is enough water to put down 1/2" over 16 sqft. So it is perfect for areas that are less then 4x4. Keeps it from drying out and going dormant. I also dump a bucket along the edges of my property that meet the driveway and road to keep a nice green right to the edge.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @mucknine .... I know it is a pain, but I take a 5 gallon pail and dump it over these type of spots every couple of days. 5 gallons is enough water to put down 1/2" over 16 sqft. So it is perfect for areas that are less then 4x4. Keeps it from drying out and going dormant. I also dump a bucket along the edges of my property that meet the driveway and road to keep a nice green right to the edge.


Might be an easier approach, I've been handwatering more religiously the last week or so giving a healthy soaking when temps are up and on non-watering days. May try the 5-gallon bucket trick though.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @mucknine .... I know it is a pain, but I take a 5 gallon pail and dump it over these type of spots every couple of days. 5 gallons is enough water to put down 1/2" over 16 sqft. So it is perfect for areas that are less then 4x4. Keeps it from drying out and going dormant. I also dump a bucket along the edges of my property that meet the driveway and road to keep a nice green right to the edge.
> ...


Yeah I got sick of pulling out the hose, so I have two buckets. I set the faucet so one is filling while I dump the other. Sometimes I will pour the whole thing on a small area of 2x2 if it is starting to look sorry. It also helps you get jacked from carrying 40 lbs of water around..


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Life goals:
Perfect lawn, get jacked. 2-in-1, not bad.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Speaking of water - got about an inch of rain yesterday. Hallelujah! Turned off the irrigation for today and everything. Planning another cut tonight, will take some after photos for the trouble spots but looks already like they've bounced back from the drenching.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday, FS, AS and Citirc with Baby Shampoo @ 4.0 oz, 2.0 oz and 3.6 oz. Cut today with the Fiskars reel leaving stripes burned in for the most part. Thinking about making a DIY striper for the Fiskars because why not?

Almost out of Ferrous Sulfate so purchased another 5 lb from Amazon, but not the Alpha Chemical stuff that's unavailable. Got this instead https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07ZP3WS1R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, right now showing Aug 21 - Sept 17 delivery. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Not much going on besides weeds. Expecting cooler temps the next week 22-26*C as highs with rain possibly the next three days. Yippee!

Gonna spray them weeds (thinking blanket spray) and work on my K with some SOP.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Beauty night for a cut and photo. Amazing what 3 inches of rain will do.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh yeah, can't wait. The ground is so saturated here, had more rain overnight, dieing to mow but need it to dry out a bit.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

With cooler temps I'm contemplating one or both of blanket spraying some killex (or nearly blanket) and/or dethatching some areas with debris/dead matter.

@Stuofsci02 You did a dethatch in some warmer weather, any regrets? Did you dethatch or scarify?

Any thoughts anyone on weed spray vs dethatch or both and in what order? I'd be thinking dethatch first, then allow some recovery and then spray the weeds.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> With cooler temps I'm contemplating one or both of blanket spraying some killex (or nearly blanket) and/or dethatching some areas with debris/dead matter.
> 
> @Stuofsci02 You did a dethatch in some warmer weather, any regrets? Did you dethatch or scarify?
> 
> Any thoughts anyone on weed spray vs dethatch or both and in what order? I'd be thinking dethatch first, then allow some recovery and then spray the weeds.


Yes I did regret it. We had a watering ban immediately after and a month of no rain and 90F+ everyday. That was really hard on my back yard. The front was fine because I was able to keep it watered. It looked a little beat up for a few days, but was looking good shortly after.

I used a power rake with the heavy duty flails. If you were using a greenworks or sunjoe it would not be nearly as hard on the turf. With the current weather I don't see any issue......


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

I just did a lite dethatch with the Sunjoe on the highest setting on my backyard a week or so ago, no issues. Go for it! Took out tons of crap. I'm going more aggressive around mid Aug with the scarifier attachment before overseeding.

Personally I only ever spot spray, as I don't see a need to blanket spray. I would do what you were thinking, blanket spray some days after dethatching to be on the safe side since the grass will already be stressed.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Gonna give 'er a go today with the dethatcher. Spot spray maybe over the weekend depending on rebound. Cheers boys.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Last night, sprayed a cocktail of SOP (1/2 lb/M), 0.125 lb of N/M or Urea, FAS and Citric with a little baby shampoo.

Yard still looking stressed from the dethatching, hoping a nice clean cut this morning will spruce up a bit.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Lookin good. Curious how the dethatch went. What setting did you go with, and you clean out lots of junk?


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

I went one setting down from the highest. -5 I believe on the SunJoe. I also went in two directions (perpendicular) for most of the lawn. Regardless, not very much junk - I filled about 3/4 of a large recycling wheeled bin.

For how the lawn looks now, I think I would have been better off leaving it alone. It was looking the best it's looked since spring when I decided to do it (which contributed to the decision to do it, thought it would handle it ok) to now the worst its looked all summer. Pics (above and below) are deceiving, looks worse in person.

Post-mow pic:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Give it one week; you should see a difference. In two weeks, it should look great. Sometimes, we have to take one step backwards, to move two steps forward.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

I agree, I have little experience but from the one time I did it things looked much better about a week later and after a couple mows.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Chris LI @DAM Lawn Hoping so. Right now, my neighbour across the street is crushing me and its pissing me off. He's got newly laid sod but he's done a great job with it. I'm hoping if I take the pain now, I can get back on top where I belong heading into the fall. My wife's sure that he's just benefiting from first season with new sod, and that he won't be able to keep up with me. I like that sentiment so I'm going with it.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Unless he keeps up with it, you will surpass him. Sod comes juiced up from the sod farm to be primo on installation. The effect will last for awhile, but unless it's maintained at a high level, quality will drop off. I've seen many times where sod laid around town is not properly maintained and suffers. I hurts to see that.

If you have a cool enough day, a light shot of N will help with recovery.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Still recovering so it seems. Regretting the dethatching but not worried about it looking great as temps continue to cool. Looking at some spot weed spraying this evening.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

From the pic it looks like its recovered real nice since you first did it. The cool down will help even more for sure. I admit I was worried the day after scarifying, the lawn went yellow and was so ripped up I thought i might have gone to far and killed it. Thankfully Its looking better today with heavy watering and the fert starting to kick in.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

If you haven't given it any fertilizer, give it a little nudge with some liquid if you have it, or a light coat of organic fertilizer. Once it perks up, you will appreciate dethatching it.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Chris LI I did that, but we went straight back into some extreme heat and so the stress plus heat left me struggling for a few weeks. I feel like this weekend I'm back on track.

Friday, we got 3 inches of rain. Yowza - there's a month's worth of rain all in one day but the lawn sure did like it.

Last night, threw down some FAS (4.0 oz), Citric (3.6 oz), SOP (.25lb/M) and Urea (0.33lb/M). Starting to get my blitz on. Looking at 0.33 of N weekly for the next while to see how she does.

Planning my first ever app of Prodiamine in the next couple of days.

Also, debating some PGR (also first time). Not sure with my 2.5" HOC if it's worth it or not to get on the PGR train.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That should definitely perk up before the end of the week. We struggled with above average temperatures, too, but are also starting ease. We hit my favorite temperature of late summer for the first time last night...59*F (15*C). The roots are finally starting to get good relief, so shoot growth should be noticeably better very soon.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

@Chris LI Agreed - it's already looking better and we had a few warm days but starting tomorrow we're getting into the sweet spot with highs in the mid 70s.

Another cut last night, plus an application of Prodiamine this morning at 0.183 oz/M.

Planning to copy with pride @Stuofsci02 weekly cocktail relatively closely over the next several weeks:

Fe @ 2.0 oz/M
Citric @ 1.5 oz/M
Urea @ 0.33 of N/M
SOP @ 0.5 lb/M
Tnex @ 0.125 oz/M
Surfactant

Some different angles this time, including a view of my pesky neighbour across the street who's off to a great start.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good.. Just be careful not to over regulate with Tnex. Now that the temps are dropping the duration for it to wear off is longer. I was basing my previous apps based on 0.375 oz per K every ~3 weeks. I haven't started using the greenskeeper app, but really should..


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Threw down 0.65 lb of N/m last Sunday and it's paying off. I love September.

I had some dead/dormant blades that were giving my overall colour a bit of a brownish hue so I decided to drop my HOC with the Honda to 2" setting which seems to be more like 1 3/4". Forgot to bag which I think I should have as I broke the 1/3 rule fairly heavily but nonetheless I'm happy with the result.

This weekend will be the first time I put some Tnex into my cocktail - looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Not too much new to report. Keeping up with my weekly cocktail (FAS, Citric, N from Urea and I've been including Tnex depending on growth observation). Also did an K4L Extreme Blend app last week.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color looks like it's darkening. Gotta love the cross hatch. :thumbup:


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Color looks like it's darkening. Gotta love the cross hatch. :thumbup:


Certainly not @Stuofsci02 on the cross-hatching - but it's there.

A neighbour rented a power rake yesterday and I was 50/50 on borrowing it since it was there. Ended up skipping it. He's an absolute mess btw (lawn wise), no threat from that guy whatsoever.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Good choice, passing on the power rake. It's too late in the season for your area. The turf will have a hard time recovering before winter. He's gonna just make more of a mess. The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Sorry for the cliche...but I'm more sorry for him. Maybe a warm spell will help him out. I would politely mention to him that he should focus on the aggressive Fall N fertilization with fast release soluble N. If he does that, he would be in a better position for the spring. Don't worry, he may be asking you for suggestions after seeing your great results.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

mucknine said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Color looks like it's darkening. Gotta love the cross hatch. :thumbup:
> ...


Looks good.. keep burning those stripes in....


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thinking this may be the final post of the year.



All in all, it was a decent year. Posting what may be the final photo (not even freshly mown) and a chart showing my cumulative NPK levels. Looking back, I think I would have given more of a jolt of N earlier in the year. Not sure what I would have changed on the P and K but I believe I saw another post related to K and based on that, perhaps I should have been more consistent through the year.





No coincidence that I hit the mark on P and K in relation to Waypoint soil test recommended levels. I'll be interested to see what next year's soil test yields to see how the soil actually absorbed the macros.

Final takeaways, and inputs for 2021:

1. While it was a huge pain, I think I'll do another round of sand levelling in the spring. This time, I'll consider aerating first and I would love to find a sand/topsoil 50/50 mix that I can use without having to mix myself.
2. Pre-emergent - will get on the bandwagon properly next year. The crabgrass pressure is real. First year of issues in my case but I don't want a repeat of that experience this year.
3. HOC - this year I seemed to learn that my lawn really does best around 2.5" HOC. For some reason though, I can't seem to give up on a lower HOC. I maintained most of the spring and fall at 2" but would like to go even lower I'm just not sure my current conditions would handle it well. 
4. Dethatching/Scarifying - Don't do August, it's not worth it. I'll do one round in the spring (most likely scarifier) and that will probably be it.
5. Manual reel mowing - I enjoyed having the Fiskars as an option. I even modded it to be able to maintain stripes while using it. Still, something about having the suction of the rotary comes in handy and I'd say my typical mix of reel:rotary was something like 2:5.


6. Renovation? I'm starting to have a nagging feeling that the maximum result I can obtain from my current lawn is less than my expectations for my lawn. As such, I can foresee a potential renovation in my future. That said, I think I'll give it another year next year with the current stand and see how I do.
7. Seed heads - those things suck. Or at least they did this year. Next year, I'm thinking my plan will be to maintain a longer HOC into seed head season, so that when they finish, I can slowly reduce HOC to a point where I get ready of most of the ugly stalks then bring it back up to the sweet spot. Also, planning to do a little experiment to see if PGR will limit seed head production.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey... Things look great... I think you put down the right amount of N in the spring. Maybe the first 1/2 lb was a bit early, but it depends on what you did last fall.

It takes a lot of time and effort to get the low HOC to look good. You have to go for it and stick to it. If you look at my lawn journal post from Sat Oct 17th there are two pics down the side of my house. One to the front and one to the back. The last stripe next to the property (in the swale) is new sod that was put down at the end of June. If you look on page 34 of my journal I posted the same spot on July 30th when it was only a month old.

I waited for it to get established and cut it at 3". Then at the end of Aug I started taking it down and am now cutting it at 5/8". It is not quite perfect yet, but it does not look bad. When I first started taking it down it looked like crap. The only way to get there though it to push through the crappy phase. If you want a low HOC I see nothing about your grass that would prevent you from getting there...

Nice work this year!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for the support, now and throughout the year.

As always, your advice and results are encouraging. I suppose for me, ultimately I just want to be building - incremental results, YoY. Feel this was a good year in that regard and gives me some ideas for next year on what to improve.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

So, I've been doing all of the stuff, minus the documenting of the doing. So going to do a bit of a longer 'catch up' post today.

Coming out of winter dormancy I REALLY struggled this year. Just couldn't get my lawn to wake up despite warmer temperatures as usual. As in previous years, I had the patch along my rear yard fence that was green from go due to the dog pee in the backyard running off the slope here.

Mar 29: Soil Sample + Light raking



Similar results to last year, I've got high pH and need to increase my K. Have a theory on the pH in that I noticed when sampling in a few places nearer the sidewalk, I'd come up against some crushed limestone. Have a feeling this could be skewing the pH in the samples. Next year I'll discard any samples like this to see the difference (if I don't decide to do it sooner).

April 5: 0.18 oz/M of Prodiamine
April 13: 0.5lb of N/M (relatively zero response)
April 20: 0.5lb of N/M (still zero response)

Lawn looking very uneven to this point, in addition lots of patchiness I believe of invasive grasses from our beds (Red Switch Grass a main culprit).

May 9: Ripped out all of the offending grasses from 2 beds. A shame really as they looked good but can't sacrifice the lawn. Also did some pro-plugging along the side walk and a few other spots from the 'good parts' after digging out the invasive seedlings popping up throughout the years. Note: Love the pro-plugger.

Generally, still looking crumby - thin, uneven and discolored.









Showing the grasses and lawn from last fall.



May 10: Sun Joe Dethatcher. Really not happy with anything.
May 10: 0.25lb of N/M + K4L



Moving into spoon feeding mode:

May 17: 0.25lb of N/M + K4L Extreme Blend (2.5 tbsp)
May 24: 0.25lb of N/M + FAS & Citric Acid (5.0 oz and 3.7 oz)

Noticed this year far fewer seed heads. Not sure if it's because my grass has been stinking but if anything is positive, I'll take a half full glass view of this aspect.

May 31: 0.25lb of N/M + K4L Extreme Blend (2.5 tbsp)+ FAS & Citric Acid (5.0 oz and 3.7 oz)

Mows to this point have been almost exclusively with the rotary.

Starting to see signs of life. Did some diagonal stripes (can't see them really from this angle) and a double cut in my usual north-south.







Jun 7: Ordered a new teejet nozzle. I'd had a 110 degree with 0.4 gpm flow rate and needed to make two passes with this nozzle. Ordered 0.8 and 1.0 gpm nozzles. Planning to switch to the 0.8 gpm nozzle for tonights spoon feeding.

A few weeks ago, I was seriously considering to do a full reno in the fall - some elite KBG cultivar(s) like a Bewitched, Midnight, Mazama. I'd love to do it but would be nervous as hell with the corner lot and all that sidewalk. Feel like too many variables outside my control with neighbours and dog walks/pee. Plan to just lawn my *** off the rest of this year to see if I can salvage what I've got to my satisfaction.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Another couple of weeks and I think we're still taking steps in the right direction. Continuing to spoon feed with .25 or .125 of N weekly combined with FAS and bi-weekly K4L. I'm thinking my high pH means less consumption or availability of N to the plans so higher N via spoon feeding is helping. That's my new theory anyway. Partially supported by the peed in areas that always look best (if not so potent that it actually kills the spot).


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking really solid! :thumbup: I'm glad to see you're keeping up with the striping. Lawn looks really dense. I didn't see a mention of HOC. It looks to be around 1.5". Am I close?


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Looking really solid! :thumbup: I'm glad to see you're keeping up with the striping. Lawn looks really dense. I didn't see a mention of HOC. It looks to be around 1.5". Am I close?


Thanks man! It was a real struggle coming out of winter this year, I don't think I was dealing with any fungus or snow mould or anything but it seemed to take forever to wake up.

You're bang on, setting on my HRX is 2 which seems to give a HOC right around 1.5".


----------



## POlinzock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to TLF and also a fellow windsorite (technically Lasalle). Your yard looks great and it's nice to read all the updates along the way. Keep up the great work!

I myself did a reno on my front lawn last fall, about 2500sf of midnight KBG. Fighting a few weeds here and there but progressing along nicely. I also struggled coming out of winter this year; the huge swings in weather didn't help during April and May.

I'm thinking of doing a full reno on the 10000sf backyard this fall but haven't decided on what type of grass. That will be a big undertaking, if the wife let's me!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Just keeping up with regular stuff. Adding a bit of N every couple of weeks, some K4L, SOP and some FS. Mowing 2x per week. I raised my HOC a little to the 2.5 setting on the HRX - probably just above 2". Thinking it will be a bit better for the summer heat and stripes a bit better too.

Overall looking ok, a couple of areas have shown some drought stress where my irrigation coverage isn't great and where heat from concrete has the greatest effects. Hand watering these areas a couple of times per week to supplement.

Getting a lot of rain the last few days which is nice.

Also sprayed my second app of prodiamine and some imidacloprid for grubs last week.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

mucknine said:


> So, I've been doing all of the stuff, minus the documenting of the doing. So going to do a bit of a longer 'catch up' post today.
> 
> Coming out of winter dormancy I REALLY struggled this year. Just couldn't get my lawn to wake up despite warmer temperatures as usual. As in previous years, I had the patch along my rear yard fence that was green from go due to the dog pee in the backyard running off the slope here.
> 
> ...


Note to self - offending invasive grass from landscaping beds is more than likely Fountain Grass. Avoid Fountain Grass!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Heavy rainfalls the last 7-10 days have really helped lawns around here in the midst of our usual summer heat. I've still got a couple areas along curb and other concrete areas that are seeing drought pressure, but not bad at all for this time of year imo.

Thanks to some dog walker, I've got a lovely brown patch in the middle of my front section. I've since patched this with my Pro Plugger so hopefully those plugs will take nicely as they have in some other areas.


----------

